# To the groomers- Are there breeds you refuse to groom?



## Chowguy (Mar 30, 2009)

When I adopted my first chow I ran in to several groomers that wouldn't groom chows. I was wondering if this is common. I would understand if they had a problem after being introduced but being told no when making an appointment over the phone just doesn't seem right.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

In the grooming world it's a stereotype. Chows are "notoriously bad" for grooming and a lot of people buy into that and refuse them out right. I've never had a problem with a Chow. 

I personally won't take Malamutes, but not because of a stereotype. I am absolutely terrified of them. I love all dogs, and I am trying to get over my fear, but the salon is not an appropriate place for me to do. I am very nervous and weak around them, and when a dog picks up on that they will get upset and can be more difficult. I don't out right refuse an owner, however, I just give them to another groomer.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

The reason a lot of groomers won't take chows is because the breed is hard to read and somewhat unpredictable. This is the type of dog that may not give a warning growl, just go from zero to bite. They are notoriously iffy about having their paws groomed. 

But, personally, I would give it a shot. If the dog showed any aggression I would have him sedated with the owner's permission.

A groomer can refuse any dog they do not feel comfortable working on. They may have personal reasons like the above poster said - maybe they are just very scared, or perhaps they have already had a bad experience. 

One groom job is not worth an injury that may cut your grooming career short. A bite in the wrong spot can put us out of work for days, weeks, months, or forever.

Keep calling around, you will find someone. But, always be honest about your dog's bite history (if applicable) or any displays of aggression.

If you offered me a vet reference on the dog's behavior while being handled, I would feel 100% better about taking the job.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I won't flat out refuse a dog because of the breed, but I do have certain "prejudices" of my own against some breeds..yes, chows is one of them. I have never had a chow that wasn't aggressive. Never. I know they are out there, just haven't seen them and most of the ones I do see, even the owners are afraid of them and can't/won't put a muzzle on them for me. I muzzle every chow I do now (fortunately, there are few)as soon as they walk in the door. Like stated above, they are extremely unpredicable, hard to read, and will wag their tail with your face in their mouths. I have known WAY too many groomers that have been bitten by chows, and know lots of them that flat out refuse them. I also don't care for shephards either..never had one that didn't try to bite at one point for something. Both those breeds are guarding dogs, leery of strangers, (which to them I am a stranger) and don't care for the grooming process...it also doesn't help that the owners of these breeds rarely have them groomed as often as they should be, so grooming is tedious and can be taxing to the dog. 

I agree..if you are uncomfortable grooming any dog/breed, you should not groom it, and should not be required to groom it. Dogs sense fear and apprehension, and grooming a dog you are scared of is not going to benefit anyone involved. 

Its not worth the risk. Again, like someone stated above, a bite can go thru ligaments, tendons, into joints, etc. and put us out of work for life! Then how are we to support our families? If I don't feel comfortable grooming a dog (or cat) then they are sent home. I feel bad for the owners of chows, because it is hard to find someone to groom them. I think they have the worst rap in the grooming industry...but I do feel they have earned it.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I guess I got lucky with Chows. My MAIN problem is GSDs and Chihuahuas. Every single one I've had has been out of control.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

We don't refuse certain breeds, just certain dogs. We do have our prejudices though. Pugs, Bassets, and Corgis are bad for their nails. Wheatons are spazzes. Weims are spazzes. Poodles are idiots. Etc., etc. 

Honestly, we don't get a lot of Chows that come in for grooming. I remember two - one had to be sedated, and the other was the friendliest little thing alive.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

LOL, I have those same generalizations..I hope no one with these breeds gets mad, cause I have a few idiots of my own.  Just broad generalizations I have accumilated over the years. Of course they aren't ALL this way..

Bad for nails: Pugs, doxies, corgis, GSD, chihuahuas, min pins, schnauzers, airedales

Bad for bathing: Huskies, malamutes, GSD and Bichons...(why do so many Bichons want to stand on their rear legs in the tub?)

Bad for Drying: Cockers (just a little poo huskies, malamutes, labs...did I mention cockers? Airedales 

Bad for the groom itself: Chows, huskies, malamutes, GSD, corgi's, doodles,airedales

Again, no offense meant...I have an airedale myself..and I admit, he's an idiot for most of the process. If I didn't love my job, I wouldn't be a groomer.


----------



## Chowguy (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. I guess what is truly important is that you have someone who is comfortable with your dog handling them. Again thank you for the candid responses


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Graco22 said:


> LOL, I have those same generalizations..I hope no one with these breeds gets mad, cause I have a few idiots of my own.  Just broad generalizations I have accumilated over the years. Of course they aren't ALL this way..
> 
> Bad for nails: Pugs, doxies, corgis, GSD, chihuahuas, min pins, schnauzers, airedales
> 
> ...


This really made me laugh, because all salons I've been in have almost the same list. I definitely feel bad making it, but then I remember what idiots my dogs are for a groom. Except our Elkhound, he's a perfect man for every thing, but the shit fits my mutt throws over her nails (and FORGET velocity drying) and how my doxie essentially must be held in a wrestling hold and stroked for his nails.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey- you forgot WHEATENS!! (for everything)


----------



## abalinka (Feb 22, 2008)

LOL. I know my Husky (Kasey) is pretty awful to bathe. What kind of problems do you run into with them while they're being groomed?


----------



## midge0413 (Mar 5, 2009)

the only breeds that we refuse are corded dogs (corded poodle, corded havanese, puli, komondor). 

i personally love grooming chows and i'm the main groomer to groom them (most everyone else is too scared). just like with any dog you have to know your limitations. i have never had a problem with the breed... and there are certain dogs that don't like having certain things done but mostly to me it just depends on the dog.

i'm sorry chowguy that people haven't even given your baby a chance... as far as i'm concerned they should at least give you a consultation.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Hey- you forgot WHEATENS!! (for everything)


 Yup, don't forget the Wheatens!!! 

But that list was pretty much what we see in at the clinic too. I remember one Husky that came in...he _screamed_ at the top of is lungs when we bathed him and was flipped out like no other. Forget blowdrying. When it came time to do his nails, it took four people to hold him down and one to trim all while he was screaming and flipping out. Needless to say, we refused him without sedation the next time.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm glad I don't have a dog on this list.

I'd hate for Wally to already get evil looks just because he's one of those breeds. He's not exactly the most confident dog (yet) with the whole grooming thing, last thing he'd need is a groomer that's already wary of him just because he's a certain breed! 

Fortunately, Wally is always considered one of the best behaved dogs. They just can't stop telling me how good and patient he is every time.

As far as Bichons - I think it's just something they do. Wally isn't a Bichon, but he's related to the Bichon (and is Bichon-sized so sometimes he's called one) and he loves to stand on his hind legs too. He doesn't do it during a bath or while at the groomers, but sometimes I have him put his paws on my head while I'm kneeling so I can get his underside better. He does it like it's a game LOL.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I love German Shepherds (and have two of them myself) and when I first started working in a grooming shop I would get so excited when one would come in for a bath and i'd ask everyone if I could do the dog, I was always surprised when nobody argued and were happy to let me have the dog.

I don't think i've done one well behaved GSD! Mine are fine on nails, drying and the bath (although Pandora does think the dryer is a game and she will bark at it for a minute at first and then be fine) 

I now cringe when I see a GSD on the books.

We've had two chows come in regularly that I know of. Both have been excellent dogs and I was pretty surprised. One dog was matted and had to be shaved down and he had that "look" that kept making me think he'd bite me so I did muzzle him for part of the groom just because I was a little leery of the dog. The dog turned out to be a sweetheart.

Two of the groomers in my shop wont do golden or labradoodles. We have several that come in but have to make sure certain people are working who will accept them. I've also heard that the Petsmart across the street from us refuses to do labradoodles. I've had a few people come in with their dog and said petsmart refused because of the breed.

Of all dogs I hate doing labs. I've been bitten badly twice and both times were while bathing a lab and it was sudden, no growling, no nothing just from zero to biting my hand and one lab even latched on. I don't fault the breed so much as backyard breeding with unstable dogs.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Please keep in mind, KB, that because we may know that certain breeds are more difficult to groom, it does mean that we do not like the dog or that we will treat the dog any differently. Everyone gets a fair shot in my shop. Everyone is treated with respect and handled gently. If its not working out, the dog is sent home, unharmed, or we discuss sedation with the vet.

Like Graco said, she knows that dales can be poops for grooming, but she owns one and loves them anyway.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Hey- you forgot WHEATENS!! (for everything)



LMAO! I knew I was forgetting someone! 

To the poster that asked what huskies were naughty for besides the bath, just about everything..Again, this is completely generalized from my experience, (every now and then I will get one that is great for everything..just not often) they howl/scream for everything...bathing, drying, brushing (you would think the brush and comb was made of razor blades) spinning on the table, laying in the grooming loop trying to break the grooming arm, pooping, dancing, herky jerky for feet...(they kick like a horse for the back feet)..Scream for ear cleaning, trying to jump off the table..Most huskies I groom do at least 3 of the above, if not all.  And like Groovy said, just because we generalize how some breeds are, does NOT mean that they are not all treated kindly and gently regardless. It just means we know what kind of day to expect, how to schedule, etc. because of what types of dogs are on the books. I think if a groomer doesn't like a certain breed, for whatever that reason, and they cannot treat those dogs with the same respect as every other dog, they should be refusing those breeds. Its not fair to the dogs.  I wish I could find someone willing to hand strip my dale for me, so I wouldn't have to do it! LOL I just bathed him tonite, and he is such a brat for the dryer and his face..and feet...and nails...and ears...hm...well, he is a brat..LOL


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

When I was working at the Salon we didn't refuse any breed and I worked with each dog. It's hard not to compare one dog of the same breed to the next, but if you do that, it can limit quite a few of your clients.

There were mean Shih tzus, Maltese, Bichons, Labs, etc. but the next one that came along could have been great.

While I was there I only saw one Chow and she was a lover bug. I think it was her first time in to be groomed and she did fantastic all the way through. Not one growl or lift of her lips she stood there through the whole thing.

I was the person that would just go up to the dog whether he had an attitude not, there isn't much that scares me and I've been around enough anti- social dogs to know how to go about handling them. The only dog that really scared me was a 120lbs Akita that was hard to keep on the table. However after working on him a little things cooled down and everything was ok.



GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Hey- you forgot WHEATENS!! (for everything)


I'm glad I'm not the only one! Every single Wheaten that came in was nutty!


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow I'm impressed no one said Shibas !


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Graco22 said:


> Bad for Drying: Cockers (just a little poo huskies, malamutes, labs...did I mention cockers? Airedales
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't groom Pitbulls ONLY because the insurance on the shop doesn't cover it (the bosses choice) and it's too bad really because I really do love Pitbulls. I've groomed about 6 and they were all nice.

The dogs I wont groom: Huskies, Akitas and some of the larger northern Spitz breeds. It's because I am afraid of them and even if they were nice they would sense it. But if it's a smaller one like a keesound I would try it. I have not had a good experience with those breeds because of a couple bad dogs and I've just chosen not to do them for my own safety.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

0hmyd0g said:


> I don't groom Pitbulls ONLY because the insurance on the shop doesn't cover it (the bosses choice) and it's too bad really because I really do love Pitbulls. I've groomed about 6 and they were all nice.
> 
> The dogs I wont groom: Huskies, Akitas and some of the larger northern Spitz breeds. It's because I am afraid of them and even if they were nice they would sense it. But if it's a smaller one like a keesound I would try it. I have not had a good experience with those breeds because of a couple bad dogs and I've just chosen not to do them for my own safety.


I'm the same with Malamutes and usually Huskies. Never met another Norwegian Elkhound in my life, so my own is my only experience. I just knew a Malamute BYB when I was younger and all of their Malamutes were vicious and would attack you if they escaped. I tried to work on one my first week on the job, horribly stressed out by it, and it bit me in the back of the head. Just safer for me not to chance it anymore.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

There isn't a breed I won't atleast give a try...I can simply call the owner and tell them to come pick their dog up if they wig out, or are just too goofy, or mean to do; simple as that. And in nearly 18 years of doing this (counting the years I was a bather\brusher) I have only turned away one dog...not bad!


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Ha, speaking of Wheatons...we had one in today. They had him loaded up on ACE so he didn't wig out for his bath or brush out like he normally does and wasn't a hyper barky mess, but when we went to blow dry him he flipped out and bit the groomer. =/ Stupid dog. You'd think being on ACE he'd have been a bit calmer, but nooooooo. He is now a sedate only groom.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

> but when we went to blow dry him he flipped out and bit the groomer. =/ Stupid dog


I doubt the dog is actually stupid, and bit the person out of stupidity.

If you'd never gotten used to cars, I'm pretty sure you would be frightened in New York.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

blackrose said:


> We don't refuse certain breeds, just certain dogs. We do have our prejudices though. Pugs, Bassets, and *Corgis* are bad for their nails. Wheatons are spazzes. Weims are spazzes. Poodles are idiots. Etc., etc.





Graco22 said:


> LOL, I have those same generalizations..I hope no one with these breeds gets mad, cause I have a few idiots of my own.  Just broad generalizations I have accumilated over the years. Of course they aren't ALL this way..
> 
> Bad for nails: Pugs, doxies, *corgis*, GSD, chihuahuas, min pins, schnauzers, airedales
> 
> ...


Wow! I'm glad I groom Shippo myself instead of take him in to a groomer if he'd already be on the "bad dog" list for being a corgi lol. I'm sure he'd let anyone bathe him and brush him, he's really good with that, but he is admittedly a wimp when it comes to toenails. He lets ME do his toenails, but I highly doubt he'd let anyone else do them. And especially not if they're already nervous around him and expecting the worst lol.

I think with corgis, a lot of their owners don't work with them enough as pups on grooming/toenails, so they won't even allow their own humans to do it... untrained corgis can be REALLY nasty!


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheetah, like we said before, we would give them a shot and still love them like any other dog!

I groom a fluffy corgi who is a real sweetheart. She cries when I bathe her, but she has never nipped or freaked out for anything. She watches me closely and sniffs my eyes alot. She's a real cute girl. She is massively obese though with HD =(


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Cheetah said:


> Wow! I'm glad I groom Shippo myself instead of take him in to a groomer if he'd already be on the "bad dog" list for being a corgi lol. I'm sure he'd let anyone bathe him and brush him, he's really good with that, but he is admittedly a wimp when it comes to toenails. He lets ME do his toenails, but I highly doubt he'd let anyone else do them. And especially not if they're already nervous around him and expecting the worst lol.
> 
> I think with corgis, a lot of their owners don't work with them enough as pups on grooming/toenails, so they won't even allow their own humans to do it... untrained corgis can be REALLY nasty!


I can't speak for the other groomers, but I do believe they feel the same as I when I say that just because we "generalize" doesn't mean we are nervous around them. I am NEVER nervous around any dog. I am a professional, and I have a job to do, and you simply CANNOT safely handle and groom dogs if you are nervous in any way...the dogs pick up on that. Just because its a dog I generalize to be bad for it nails, etc. does not mean that I approach the groom any differently emotionally or mentally than I do a dog that I expect to be a perfect angel...(and there aren't many of those.  I guess thats hard for pet owners to understand, but groomers "get it." We aren't prejudice, we just know what to expect..Its our job.


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

This thread is really interesting!

I have heard from tons of people that Pugs are horrible when it comes to nail trims, but Chloe actually doesn't care at all. I brought her to be groomed as a pup, so she would get used to the handling. I bathe her myself now, and she just has a ball. The blowdryer is her favorite part; in fact when I'm blowdring MY hair she sits by me waiting for it!!!

I knew from the jump that I just wouldn't be able to do her nails, part fear of cutting the quick, and partly because she wouldn't sit still. So I take her to the vet or Petco every 4 weeks or so, hold her facing out and she tries to lick the groomers head! It's too funny, she seems to enjoy it oddly enough.

I truly commend you guys for doing what you do!


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> Just because its a dog I generalize to be bad for it nails, etc. does not mean that I approach the groom any differently emotionally or mentally than I do a dog that I expect to be a perfect angel...(and there aren't many of those.  I guess thats hard for pet owners to understand, but groomers "get it." We aren't prejudice, we just know what to expect..Its our job.


You're right - I have a hard time getting it.

If you'll treat each and every dog with respect/calmly/lovingly, etc - why have generalizations at all? 

Just seems like you'll treat each dog based on it's own reactions to the process, which makes perfect sense, but seems go exactly opposite to the whole generalizations thing.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

KBLover said:


> You're right - I have a hard time getting it.
> 
> If you'll treat each and every dog with respect/calmly/lovingly, etc - why have generalizations at all?
> 
> Just seems like you'll treat each dog based on it's own reactions to the process, which makes perfect sense, but seems go exactly opposite to the whole generalizations thing.


Try thinking of it like this. Its no different than certain traits being more evident in certain breeds. For instance, Airedales, King of Terriers...as a breed are dominant, guarding dogs, voracious and strong. They have been bred for taking down small and large game, up to bears. They have a mind of their own, and are very smart. This is the generalization on the breed and in their breed standard, which was written ages ago, and what all reputable breeders are breeding towards along with conformation. So we can generalize that Airedales, as a breed, are going to be good guard dogs, probably not going to be good dogs to have around small dogs and cats, and are going to be stubborn, because they have the smart mind of their own. Now, does that mean that EVERY airedale is going to be that way? Of course not. Mine wouldn't bark if someone was breaking in the house, he would jump around wanting to play with them, or better yet, see if they had any food. And he loves my cats, and lets the tiny kittens sleep in his fur. But, he is not the norm for dales, and was raised with me as alpha, and never allowed to be anything but gentle with the cats and kittens. 

As groomers, if we get in 50 doxies, for instance...and 40 of them are just super naughty for their nails...wouldn't you think it would be safe to generalize that doxies aren't normally good for nails? Well, multiply that by hundreds, over many years...and its impossible to NOT generalize most breeds of dogs when it comes to grooming. It just is what it is. Its not like we sit around thinking of ways to generalize them..the breeds do it for us. Ask 50 different groomers that have never met or talked before to make a list of 5 dogs that act________________ and chances are you will get alot of the same breed responses. But it doesn't necessarily mean that these breeds are treated apprehensively, unfairly, etc, because every single breed there is has generalizations, and most of the time its in the very breed standard that has made them who they are for hundreds of years. Every dog is treated the same way, but we know to allow extra time, or to have medicated shampoos mixed up (cocker spaniels for instance) or to make sure our towels are in reach, whatever the case may be. These generalizations help us do our jobs more efficiently, more safe, and more professionally. It has nothing to do with how the dog is "treated" because every single breed there is can and is generalized.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yahoo! It is a hard to deal with list of sorts and Rottweiler's thus far are not on it, that I can see. My dogs are easy for me to groom so they don't go to the groomer. I did take Oliver one time and he ended up with a huge scratch on his inner thigh from falling off the grooming table. He was only a youngster and I was a little mad that they had not watched him closer. They told me he was "excellent and didn't fight at all" so I was sad to see him injured. That said, I am glad that from what I see on here, others do not see Rotties as hard to groom. * Makes me happy when they are not on a BAD or DIFFICULT TO HANDLE list.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I can totally see why a Chow would be on someone's no-groom list. I actually have a Shar Pei mix, not a Chow, but I know they share some personality characteristics. Both are notoriously difficult to read...they may be perfectly friendly or they may be ready to bite your hand off, but you can't tell because both expressions look identical!


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

Do you think that some dogs are a problem to groom due to them not being done often enough? When Bella was small I tried to take her to my groomer every other week so that she would be use to being groomed. I figured that with her being a standard poodle she would have to be groomed on a regular basis, so she may as well get use to it.

She is 9 months old now and loves to go to the groomer. She only goes about every 4-6 weeks now (I do it in between) but when we pull up she gets so excited and my groomer says she is an angel to groom. She does fine with me when I groom her, I wouldn't call her an "angel", but she is good. Do you think it is because she went so often when she was small, or is because she is just so wonderful ????


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Angie's Bella said:


> Do you think that some dogs are a problem to groom due to them not being done often enough? When Bella was small I tried to take her to my groomer every other week so that she would be use to being groomed. I figured that with her being a standard poodle she would have to be groomed on a regular basis, so she may as well get use to it.
> 
> She is 9 months old now and loves to go to the groomer. She only goes about every 4-6 weeks now (I do it in between) but when we pull up she gets so excited and my groomer says she is an angel to groom. She does fine with me when I groom her, I wouldn't call her an "angel", but she is good. Do you think it is because she went so often when she was small, or is because she is just so wonderful ????


She's probably just a peach  My mutt has been with me since a baby and I immediately got her used to being in the salon, bathing, nails, etc. Now she's a little over two and must be muzzled for her nails and will not tolerate the velocity dryer. She's never been quicked, and never had a problem before. She just decided she didn't like it.


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> She's probably just a peach  My mutt has been with me since a baby and I immediately got her used to being in the salon, bathing, nails, etc. Now she's a little over two and must be muzzled for her nails and will not tolerate the velocity dryer. She's never been quicked, and never had a problem before. She just decided she didn't like it.


Well that sucks! I hope Bella doesn't decide that she doesn't like it. It would be hard to get her face shaved with a muzzle on , LOL!!!!

Seriously, I am getting a havanese at the end of the week and I was going to go ahead and start getting her groomed right away, but if that doesn't really matter much I am going to save my money until she actually needs it.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Angie's Bella said:


> Well that sucks! I hope Bella doesn't decide that she doesn't like it. It would be hard to get her face shaved with a muzzle on , LOL!!!!
> 
> Seriously, I am getting a havanese at the end of the week and I was going to go ahead and start getting her groomed right away, but if that doesn't really matter much I am going to save my money until she actually needs it.


All the standard poodles I've had have been beautiful for the groom. They just stand there quietly, even for their faces, if that counts for any thing! Gives me some confidence because I have my eye on a 3 year old poodle at a local shelter. My dogs are just giant babies and act like every thing that doesn't involve running in the yard or laying on the couch is the end of the world. Though, I do have a doxie, and they are king of the idiots for their nails.


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> All the standard poodles I've had have been beautiful for the groom. They just stand there quietly, even for their faces, if that counts for any thing! Gives me some confidence because I have my eye on a 3 year old poodle at a local shelter. My dogs are just giant babies and act like every thing that doesn't involve running in the yard or laying on the couch is the end of the world. Though, I do have a doxie, and they are king of the idiots for their nails.


So........what you are saying is that your dogs are spoiled??? Well good for them!!!

As far as the poodle at the shelter, I don't know much about the small ones, but from an owners view, I think that the standard is the best dog ever! They are so smart!!! If I had a bigger car I would own at least 5 standards. Everyone that I know who owns one says the same thing and several people I know do own 4 or 5 of them. So, if the poodle at the shelter is a standard, go for it!! I am sure you won't regret it. The only draw back to them is the cost to keep them up (grooming).


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, I will generalize again, and add to the above posts. Yes, Standard poodles are generally excellent for grooming, even if they aren't used to being groomed. Its just the way they are. Now, I have groomed ALOT of them, and have seen a small few that were idiots, biting, dancing, etc..but "generally" standards are excellent for grooming...And to the poster who is thinking about getting the shelter standard, please DO! I have a rescue standard here right now that I adopted from my local shelter after grooming him for them. He was severely neglected by a "breeder" of "doodles" who was using him as stud. His ear drum was ruptured, still healing, he has a hot spot the size of Texas on his flank, was covered in scabs and just generally a mess..I guess thats what living in a barn with no care will do..she dumped him when she decided that she was tired of dealing with him. It turns out I cannot keep him, as he tried to eat my kitties and goes after small dogs as well...so he is looking for his perfect loving forever home also. I am going to post pictures of him on the before and after thread later if anyone wants to see him.  He is a sweetheart, just needs some love and care. Sorry I just hijacked the thread..lol


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> Well, I will generalize again, and add to the above posts. Yes, Standard poodles are generally excellent for grooming, even if they aren't used to being groomed. Its just the way they are. Now, I have groomed ALOT of them, and have seen a small few that were idiots, biting, dancing, etc..but "generally" standards are excellent for grooming...And to the poster who is thinking about getting the shelter standard, please DO! I have a rescue standard here right now that I adopted from my local shelter after grooming him for them. He was severely neglected by a "breeder" of "doodles" who was using him as stud. His ear drum was ruptured, still healing, he has a hot spot the size of Texas on his flank, was covered in scabs and just generally a mess..I guess thats what living in a barn with no care will do..she dumped him when she decided that she was tired of dealing with him. It turns out I cannot keep him, as he tried to eat my kitties and goes after small dogs as well...so he is looking for his perfect loving forever home also. I am going to post pictures of him on the before and after thread later if anyone wants to see him.  He is a sweetheart, just needs some love and care. Sorry I just hijacked the thread..lol


Ohhhh......I wish I was in IL, I would adopt him!!!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Angie's Bella said:


> So........what you are saying is that your dogs are spoiled??? Well good for them!!!
> 
> As far as the poodle at the shelter, I don't know much about the small ones, but from an owners view, I think that the standard is the best dog ever! They are so smart!!! If I had a bigger car I would own at least 5 standards. Everyone that I know who owns one says the same thing and several people I know do own 4 or 5 of them. So, if the poodle at the shelter is a standard, go for it!! I am sure you won't regret it. The only draw back to them is the cost to keep them up (grooming).


Definitely way too spoiled. 

The shelter poodle is a beautiful black standard, and apparently he was really well taken care of. The lady who previously owned him was an auto worker and lost her job and had to surrender him. I think poodles are so beautiful and smart and I'm not sure how I haven't ended up with one yet. The draw back is a plus for me, I'm a groomer.


----------

